# Windows Explorer Hangs, Causes desktop issues.



## syphex (Jan 16, 2013)

this started happening yesterday, and i can't quite isolate the problem. however here is what would happen to replicate the problem.

i would browsing through a directory on my desktop when for some unexplained reason explorer would hang. normally, when the application hangs, if you attempt to close explorer, it'll throw a not responding message to the user, allowing you to wait or force close. however in these cases (it's happened twice), it doesn't. after 15 seconds of waiting after i click the X, it closes, closes all other instances of windows explorer, and removes all of my desktop icons.

now, i can reopen explorer just fine afterwards, but clicking on the desktop folder, makes explorer take for ever to load, and if it does load (the second time it didn't) the icons re appear and then everything goes back to normal.

As for Virii, i had the system do a deep clean during boot about 5 days ago, and besides returning that one of my 7ziped rom files i had downloaded from the internet as par of a NES rom package (i think it was Tecmo Bowl(NTSC)) as a decompression bomb (which i deleted as soon as i had logged back in), their have been no other virus notifications.

event viewer has the following for the two hangs:

The program explorer.exe version 6.2.9200.16433 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel.
Process ID: 8dc
Start Time: 01cdf3782ec1c466
Termination Time: 0
Application Path: C:\Windows\explorer.exe
Report Id: 3f71d6ba-5fe3-11e2-be80-9d8c564a30ea
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID: 

both are identical except for start time and report-id

any ideas? thanks in advance.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Still having the problem?

If not: good work.
If yes: read on.

If the trouble with Explorer only happens in a particular folder, try temporarily moving the contents of the folder to a different location, and then moving them back again (if that doesn't do it right away, you can also delete the original folder while it is empty, and create a new folder with the same name, place it in the original location, and fill it again with the original files) . Sounds weird, yes, but this procedure can help when some little file inside a folder has somehow gotten its permissions tripped up a bit.

Best of luck,
. . . Gary


----------

